# got14u had16-4me



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Good lord. Some time last spring, before his schedule went chaotic, I sent @*GOT14U* a few sticks (i cant even remember exactly what I sent other than a few Pepperheads), and he responds with this MOAB! 9 of them I haven't tried and the other 7 are phenomenal smokes (LC, Powstanie, deliverance, morphine, Statement, and Proper, EZ shotgun). I only dreamed of trying the rest. Thanks man!... but remember no good deed goes unpunished lol.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow, Jerod is on the loose! Nice indeed!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

nice!!! and lots of good stuff there


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice a catacomb ! Those are very good 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well done Jerod!


Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Good lord. Some time last spring, before his schedule went chaotic, I sent @*GOT14U* a few sticks (i cant even remember exactly what I sent other than a few Pepperheads), and he responds with this MOAB! 9 of them I haven't tried and the other 7 are phenomenal smokes (LC, Powstanie, deliverance, morphine, Statement, and Proper, EZ shotgun). I only dreamed of trying the rest. Thanks man!... but remember no good deed goes unpunished lol.


Glad they got there bud, well deserved! Hope you enjoy them all and glad you hadn't had some of them.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Glad they got there bud, well deserved! Hope you enjoy them all and glad you hadn't had some of them.


Man thanks! there's a few in there I thought I'd never even see in person. Those Red Meat lovers and Tenderloins fly faster than I can pull the trigger. The TAA was long gone when I got back into cigars. Etc, etc. Im super interested in that Governor. Is it an exclusive?


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Man thanks! there's a few in there I thought I'd never even see in person. Those Red Meat lovers and Tenderloins fly faster than I can pull the trigger. The TAA was long gone when I got back into cigars. Etc, etc. Im super interested in that Governor. Is it an exclusive?


Yes, it's a BLTC for a shop in Louisiana if I remember correctly. I'd have to double check on the shops name and location tho.
Enjoy stud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Man. That Catacomb though. Boomtique!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Great smackdown!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Ooowee, what a tasty looking lineup!


----------

